# Auto AND Manual Turbo 1.6



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was just tossing around the idea in my head... Since I'm swapping in the manual next week I was going to sell my valve body shift kit... however, just now I had the twinge in me to waste more money... so I was thinking would it be worth it to put in the manual... yet continue to build the automatic! so basically have the auto off on the side and just rebuild it to stock specs myself... I already have a turbo ECU for both auto AND manual... but JWT said if I send in my auto ecu I can get most of my money back... 

I mean I like the way the auto feels under boost... with the shift kit and the solid mounts its like one solid fast shift, less than .25 second. But the clutches are just beat up! I only wish I could feel what turbo auto feels like with fresh clutches... 

dunno... what should I do?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

ahhh, what the heck its always easier to spend someone elses money.... go for both!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... this is my wife:  and this would be me: :givebeer: 

I wonder how many miles this clutch will last...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*What????*

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE do the manual swap and ditch the auto parts! The only Turbo auto you want is a 300Z or a Supra.... Since our cars will never be drag dedicated with crazy auto trannies, do the swap!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I know but it's just that I have this stuff sitting around, I want to sell it but part of me also loves the way it feels... I'm doing the swap no matter what but... dreams I guess.. :fluffy:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if your that board... why not build a car with 2 trannies.... shift when you wanna! btw that was a joke... I'd say stick!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

id go with auto... honestly, if i were to do a bad ass engine swap, like gtir or whatever, i want an auto, cause the sr would give you bad ass torque.. then when you have a girl in the car... and you want to hold her hand.. or.. do whatever else might pop up along the drive.. you wont have to worry about shifting.. unless ofcourse she would shift for you... in which case... manual..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I have the ga16de... but in either case I know what you mean, the convinience of an auto... bleh...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well, the Auto has a overdrive mode for better gas mileage.. but.. a manual has 5th gear which is basically the same thing.. i can hit my speed limiter in 4th... so.. 5th is just a gas saving gear.. i still think auto would be the best.. but for reliability, i want to say manual.. but.. damn i love auto's


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Since it's turbo, stay auto.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

imo, all lightweight FF's should be 5-6spd :cheers:


----------

